# Windscreen Repair



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Has anbody got any first hand experience on mobile windscreen repairs.
We picked up a stone chip about 2cm diameter on the way to Malvern this week and wondered about the mobile service offered at the shows.

Soundman


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi soundman. we picked a chip up on the German autobahn got back to England and this guy was on tesco supermarket car park booked him to come to my place 20 mile trip for him ( we live in the sticks ) took him 30 mins £46 which we got back from our insurance company check with him he will tell you if its refundable first invisible job .jud :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We have had ours done at shows with no problems you just need your insurance documents, didn't cost us anything  



Jacquie


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

most places will only repair a chip that is under the size of a 1 pound coin

joe


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

contact your insurance company, tell them you have a chip and they will tell you where to go to get it repaired free. If they can't do it and have to replace it you will have to pay the excess, but you will be in the right place.

Joe


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Soundman, whereabouts is the chip located on the screen in relation to drivers view.

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have had a few chips fixed with good results, others on here though say it's a waste of time. I guess you can be lucky or not, Alan.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Hi Soundman, whereabouts is the chip located on the screen in relation to drivers view.
> 
> tony


Hi Tony,
It,s in the middle of the screen,between driver and passenger,s view


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Screen*

Hi

I had a small chip but as it was directly in line of vision and also over a certain size, the screen had to be replaced.

If you look at the Autoglass website, there is a sort of "flow chart" to follow that suggests whether Gavin can inject his special resin or whether you may have to replace.

Russell


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You 'might' be ok then, first port of call is your ins. co. they will tell you who their official repairers are. It won't cost you a penny for a chip repair.

tony


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

*chip in screen*

Hi 
Just had 2 chips repaired in my screen one was right in the middle contacted my insurance and autoglass came and did the repair at my house .Cost nothing. all covered on policy I have a 1993 Hymer


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everybody, maybe a phone call to the insurance company first, and take it from there then.
Soundman


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the advice offered, just to update this thread.
I contacted my inurance company, MHF (Aviva) and they arranged for Autoglass to come out to the show at Malvern and repair the screen.
Half an hours job by a pleasant guy from Autoglass and the job is done.

Soundman


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

just a bit of further advice, you can buy these windscreen repair kits at Halfords, last one i bought was £29.99 i think, comes complete with suction cups and all the kit requires for injecting this resin yourself.

i managed 5 or 6 repairs on various vehicles before it ran out,

very simple to use, blades included for taking away any excess resin that doesnt go into the chip etc.

handy to have in the tool box when touring

John


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I carry superglue for that. A little glue, a Stanley blade to force glue in the chip, let dry and Stanley off the residue. 

tony


----------

